# My lovely collection (inc pics!!)



## trollydolly (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought it was about time i updated my collection. its grown quite a lot in the past few months. Ive only been buying mac since last september and i have spent an obscene amount of money on makeup since then.
sorry if the pics arent amazing, i really need to learn how to use my camera!







where it all lives





face powders:
(from left to right, top to bottom): bronzing powder golden, beauty powder pearl sunshine, ipp sassed up, msf light flush, msf warmed, msf new vegas, msf porcelain pink, ipp delicacy, ipp belightful. 





face powders:
(top row,left to right): ipp delicacy, ipp belightful, ipp sassed up
(bottom row, left to right): bronzing powder golden, beauty powder pearl blossom.





msfs:
(from left to right): warmed, light flush, new vegas, porcelain pink









blushers:
(top row, left to right): peachykeen, sunbasque, hipness. 
(bottom row, left to right): well dressed, true romantic, dollymix, fashion frenzy. 





face stuff:
(top row, left to right): prep + prime, diorskin forever foundation 10, sff nw20, sff nw15, mineralize satinfinish nw20, hyper real nw200
(bottom row, left to right): select cover up nw15, studio finish concealer nw15, select moisturecover nc15.





more face stuff:
(from left, clockwise): sculpt and shape duo bone beige/emphasize, blot powder medium, studio tech nw20, mineralize skinfinish natural light, select sheer pressed nw15, fast responce eye cream.





eye shadows:
(top row, left to right): nanogold, wedge, remotely grey, blanc type, aquadisiac
(middle row, left to right): naked lunch, rich flesh, dark edge, satin taupe, parrot
(bottom row, left to right): modest tone, patina, neutral pink, poison pen, stars n rockets.





quads and pigments:
(top row, left to right): smoking eyes quad, gentle fume quad, random quad with wedge and honey lust. 
(bottom row, left to right): tan, gold stroke, your ladyship, sweet sienna, teal. 





paint pots and mineralize eye shadows:
paint pots (left to right): bare study, rubenesque.
mes (left to right): silversmith, earthly riches, engaging. 





eye and brow stuff:
(left to right): ysl faux cils mascara black, prep + prime lash, plushlash mascara plushblack, brow set clear (it used to be clear!), eye kohl teddy, eyebrows lingering pencil, technakohl liner graphblack, rimmel eye brow pencil dark brown.





my two lonely lip pencils:
(left to right): magenta, brick.





slimshines, mattenes and misc:
(left to right): prep +prime lip, tinted lip conditioner petting pink, bare, long stem rose, composure, flattering, poise, 40's pink.





fafi and viva glam l/s:
(back row, left to right): fun n sexy, strawbaby, utterly frivolous, not so innocent.
(front row, left to right): viva glam II, viva glam V.





pink l/s:
(back row, left to right): 3N, politely pink, utter pervette, angel.
(front row, left to right): syrup, bombshell.





misc l/s: 
(left to right): budding lust, blankety, masque.





neutral and coral l/s:
(left to right): hug me, twig twig, rubia, plastique, sandy b.





lipglasses:
(top row, left to right): totally it, cult fave, sugar trance, love rules, red romp, corsette, prr, nymphette.
(bottom row, left to right): nothingless, love nectar, c thru, underage, viva glam v, 2N, ample pink. 





brushes (which desperately need cleaning!):
(left to right): 150, 116, 169, 168, 187, 190, 224, 217, 219, 239, 182





se and misc brushes:
(left to right): clinique blusher brush, clinique bronzer brush, 187se, 168se, 190se, 194se, 252se, 212se, 217 se, 209se, 275se.

Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 7, 2008)

quite an array! I'm impressed this is only since Sept. Wow, you have a good variety!


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 7, 2008)

it helped that my birthday was in november and i have a fantastic boyfriend who spoils me lol


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## anaibb (Jan 7, 2008)

You have a great collection! Congrats!
BTW, can you tell me the names of the two e/s on the top row, on the left?
Thanks!


----------



## macface (Jan 7, 2008)

you have a nice collection.


----------



## frocher (Jan 7, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## Weasel (Jan 7, 2008)

nice collection!

whats the pigment on the left?


----------



## n_c (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for ur replies everyone!

the eye shadows: 
top row: satin taupe (love it!), honey lust, stars n rockets. 
bottom row, left to right: parrot, aquadisiac.

the pigments: teal, rose, your ladyship, sweet sienna, gold stroke.


----------



## supercelestine (Jan 8, 2008)

GREAT COLLECTION! 

I <3 "where they live". LOL!


----------



## nunu (Jan 8, 2008)

great collection!!!

how do you like the prep and prime skin?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 8, 2008)

Pretty great collection for starting in Sept!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 8, 2008)

This such a great start for your collection!  And for September, too!  Awesome color choices!


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 8, 2008)

i love the prep and prime skin. it makes my skin soooo soft! ive just finished my first bottle of it. still havent found the foundation for me yet :-S


----------



## jayme (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 9, 2008)

very nice!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 9, 2008)

wow lovely collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 isnt it great when your bf buys u mac!! i love it lol
i cant beleive how much stuff u have since september :| god knows how big it will be NEXT september lol


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 9, 2008)

he spoils me lol. i wrote him a list of stuff i wanted for xmas and i made it quite long incase some stuff was out of stock but he went and bought everything i had on my list! bless him


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 5, 2008)

just updated my collection pics!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 5, 2008)

awesome collection!! i need to get myself one of those storage drawer thingies


----------



## Winnie (Apr 7, 2008)

wow, love it!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 7, 2008)

wow what a collection considering you atarted in september , loads of great stuff too xx


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 7, 2008)

i love ur brushes!


----------

